# dough....



## tancowgirl2000 (Jun 3, 2004)

I have this recipe that is called "Chibirachi".....take a dough, roll thin,  and then fill with hamberger.  Problem is, I don't like the dough.  Seems too stiff to work with.  I should mention that after it's rolled you deep fry it.  Serve with sour cream or gavy....very tasty. But was wondering if anyone had any other ideas for a good dough for it.  I thought of perogy dough but not sure....


OK OK OK I bable alot but when my fingers are in the mood then I just let them go!

Tanis


----------



## Alix (Jun 3, 2004)

Tanis, is it like perohe dough? 4 cups of flour, 1 egg in a measuring cup...fill to one cup with water and beat the egg. Then add a little oil (1/4 cup) and stir it all together? You need to let that sit for about an hour before you try rolling it out for your dumpling things. It will be too hard to work otherwise.


----------



## tancowgirl2000 (Jun 3, 2004)

Well Alix....that sounds like it might be worth a try.  Mine has no egg and doesn't say anything about letting it rest.....great thanks to my sisters short hand.......I'll try this for din din tomorrow night and see how it turns out....

Thanks muchly Tanis


----------



## tancowgirl2000 (Jun 12, 2004)

ok Alix...I tried this recipe that you posted....4 cups flour,  egg, ,water, and oil......well I decreased it to 2 cups of flour and same with the others...halved it all.  It seemed still al ittle stiff.  So I am wondering....

Have you ever had Struddel?  Not the pastry kind. This kind is a dough 1cup flour and dash of salt per person.....water to blend.  Let sit over night and stretch over the HOLE table so it is so thin!  Cut into strips and bunch loosely.  You cook these over a stew.  Anyways my point is maybe that doung would be better.  Just cause it's stretchable to no ends.  I don't know.  Guess it's something I will have to play with.


----------



## Alix (Jun 12, 2004)

Um...i just checked the recipe...try 3 cups instead. Oops. Sorry.


----------

